# Deer/Reindeer Antlers for Costume



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

So we are having a Halloween fun show at my barn coming up. Since I have a dark palomino that I always joked looked like a deer, I think I'm gonna try to dress up as a hunter and a deer. This would also be ironic since his name is Hunter  

I think I have some Christmas antlers laying around, but would anyone know how to make some bigger, cooler antlers? I would probably just wear all camo and hunting clothes. Would anyone have any other ideas of what I could do? 

For inspiration, here's Hunter:


----------



## Samstead (Dec 13, 2011)

hmmmm they'll need to be light weight so you don't weigh down his head too much....maybe paper mache? or tin foil (might be easier to mold) wrapped in paper? on second thought it might be easier to have a tinfoil base and a thin layer of paper mache on the outside. There's the spray on clear coat stuff you can get that would help protect them form the paint chipping


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

If you're crafty, you can just buy some brown felt and make some antlers for horsie.

Check out your local pet shop. They usually sell antlers that fit dogs - if you found antlers that would fit a great dane or some other huge headed dog, you'd be fine.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Felt was my idea as well, with florists wire in to hold them up


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

I was thinking of felt would look good, but wasn't sure of the best way to mold it. I guess wire would work. I've never worked with paper mache before- how hard is it to do? What do yall think would be the best way to attach to his bridle?



DancingArabian said:


> If you're crafty, you can just buy some brown felt and make some antlers for horsie.
> 
> Check out your local pet shop. They usually sell antlers that fit dogs - if you found antlers that would fit a great dane or some other huge headed dog, you'd be fine.


I hadn't thought of this. I'll have to try to find some dog antlers. We have a few local pet stores so I may be able to find some.



Thankfully he isn't ever bothered by anything and would put up with some big antlers on his head


----------



## Thunderspark (Oct 17, 2012)

I made a halo for my mare, we used a coat hanger, you need something with strength........I would use felt with a coat hanger, have it go down the sides of the head behind the ears, don't make it too tight.......


----------



## LadyDreamer (Jan 25, 2008)

Here was my horse. He was probably four months in this picture. Yes, those are bells, and yes he was perfectly fine with it. God, I miss him. 

https://fbcdn-photos-c-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/62839_432498221289_3109948_n.jpg
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

LadyDreamer, that is adorable!

A coat hanger sounds like a good idea! 

We were told today though that the Halloween show was cancelled due to lack of interest and conflicts with the Georgia vs. Florida game that weekend (biggest football game of the year down here in Georgia)

I may still try to make some antlers for him though... If not for Halloween then for Christmas


----------

